
Fosscad-Repo: Defense Distributed CAD Repository - nickysielicki
https://github.com/maduce/fosscad-repo
======
fosscad
FOSSCAD use to be called DEFCAD but they changed their name to let defcad.com
become a for profit website. FOSSCAD has been releasing the Megapack for
years. This is not a Defense Distributed repository.

------
splitknot
The FOSSCAD Library is by FOSSCAD. FOSSCAD use to be called DEFCAD but they
changed their name to let defcad.com become a for profit website. This repo is
not by defense distributed.

